# Breweries, Brew Pubs In New York Area?



## devo (21/7/09)

SWMBO and I may be heading over to the U.S soon staying in New York for a few weeks. I was wondering if anyone knew of or could suggest any micro breweries or brew pubs worth checking out while we are over there?


----------



## Fourstar (21/7/09)

I have looked into this previously:

Breweries: Six Point, Brooklyn Brewery

Venues: Rattle'n'Hum is the one i really want to check out

goto http://www.beermenus.com/ for inspiration


----------



## devo (21/7/09)

mmm Rattle'n'hum has some nice events involving cask ales planned for August. B)


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/09)

devo said:


> SWMBO and I may be heading over to the U.S soon staying in New York for a few weeks. I was wondering if anyone knew of or could suggest any micro breweries or brew pubs worth checking out while we are over there?



Ross and the winner of the BABBs annual comp will be in NY as well in August, so you can have a mini AHB forum meeting while you are there (assuming BABBs winner is a forum-ite, most are)


----------



## sinkas (21/7/09)

Beer Bars: Blind Tiger and Gingerman

Beer shops Newbeer just near whole foods bowery

Breweries, Captain Lawrence, but its a fair hike out of the city

also ratebeer and beer advocate,


----------



## beersom (21/7/09)

Must visit bars-
The Blind Tiger (an ABSOLUTE must... well ... the original location was, I haven't made it to the new one yet)
The Spyten Dyvil (Belgian style specialists, both American and Belgian made)
Barcade (great US craft beer and cool old computer games)

Chelsea Brewing is also well worth a visit for good beer in a very pretty location overlooking the water.
Brooklyn Brewery is not open to the public but the beers are reasonably well available.

I highly recomend joining Beeradvocate.com and posting in the New York section.... those guys are well up to date and likely to join you for a beer.


----------



## winkle (21/7/09)

Devo, PM Zizzle mate since he's living there ATM.


----------



## Maple (21/7/09)

Hey Devo,
If you have a car at some point, there are heaps of places that are all within a few hours drive including DogFishHead in Delaware. ran outta time last year on my NY trip but was planning on taking the tour.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/7/09)

winkle said:


> Devo, PM Zizzle mate since he's living there ATM.



HEHEHEHE.... h34r: 

Hope he has had a haircut and a shower...


----------



## devo (28/7/09)

Sweeeet, flights booked. Cheers Duc, ill have to pm Zizzle.

... I may also be popping in the city of leather caps, San fran for a few days.


----------



## Snowdog (28/7/09)

If you make it to S.F., be sure to stop at 21st Amendment.


----------



## Bribie G (28/7/09)

devo said:


> Sweeeet, flights booked. Cheers Duc, ill have to pm Zizzle.
> 
> ... I may also be popping in the city of leather caps, San fran for a few days.



You lucky bastard


----------



## Jez (28/7/09)

here's a site I found out about yesterday that might be useful:

http://beermapping.com/

I haven't really checked it out but hope it helps.

Jez


----------



## Bill8o (3/8/09)

I'll be heading over in October for my honeymoon. My girl hates beer but I've managed to convince her to let me go to a few good bars  

Through the links above (can't remember which one) I found a PDF file of more the 10mb in size listing all of the good beer bars and restaurants in NYC, complete with pics and reviews. It was something like 150 pages long and now I've lost the file and can't find the link to d'load it :angry: If anyone comes across it and posts the link it would be much appreciated


----------



## Bill8o (4/8/09)

Found it  Beer Demystifier


----------



## devo (13/8/09)

fly out first thing tomorrow morning....thanks everyone for all the tips/urls etc. I will hopefully post some reports and pics of my drinking adventures.


----------



## devo (17/8/09)

I spent yesterday arvo at the Bohemian Hall and Beer Garden in Astoria, Queens which had a pretty good range of beer on tap as well as some great Czech food.




Some of the notable brews on tap were Urquel, Staropramen, blue point, Sixpoint, Summer Ale etc.


----------



## Ross (17/8/09)

Devo,

Pocket Beers & myself arrive Friday evening & staying in Manhatten with Zizzle, you still going to be around?

Cheers Ross


----------



## devo (17/8/09)

Awesome a AHB brew meeting NY style. I'm still hanging around for a few weeks so it would great to catch up for some fine seppo ales. PM me when you hit town.

BTW I just got back from laying about in central park all day, 30 degree c and drinking these tasty buggers.


----------



## eamonnfoley (17/8/09)

if your into sport - get yourself to a yankees or mets game!


----------



## devo (18/8/09)

Most local, corner minimarts have a pretty impressive selection of beer over here. I couldn't resist hooking into a couple of these monsters last night. Sierra Nevada, torpedo extra IPA is a big beer with a big hit of hop bitterness and flavour down to the very last drop and at 7.2% can knock you around a little.





...oh and will hopefully be going to a baseball game sometime next week.


----------



## ant (19/8/09)

Devo, if you're still planning to hit SF, it's less than an hour to go a little bit further north to Santa Rosa... Russian River... seriously great beer. Seriously.


----------



## Snowdog (19/8/09)

You're in NY & you're drinking Sierra Nevada? Great beer for sure, but maybe try some of the local east-coast brews?


----------



## devo (19/8/09)

Snowdog said:


> You're in NY & you're drinking Sierra Nevada? Great beer for sure, but maybe try some of the local east-coast brews?



Sixpoint so far but I'd have to say I'm still getting over the jet lag and daunted by the vast selection on offer. I am planning on hitting some more local brews this week.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (23/8/09)

Will also be in NY this oct for my wedding having a do at the Astoria beer garden the night before the big night, the missus cousin lives a few doors up. So should be a good night


----------



## Sydneybrewer (23/8/09)

Also in manhatan try the brewhouse about a block from the empire state building if I am remembering right they brew all their own beer and have damn good eats


----------



## devo (25/8/09)

My Friend and I hit the Brooklyn Brewery on Saturday which turned out to be an excellent day indeed that eventually degraded into a marathon pub crawl....good times. BB had about 8 brews on tap which you could purchase via tokens which you could buy at the entrance. I managed to sample about 5 of the 8 with the EIPA and The Blast(Imperial IP) being a massive hop and alcohol driven brew.







Also included was a very relaxed brewery tour that explained in layman's terms the history and how beer was made.







Afterwards we all would trudge back to an extremely packed beer hall and hook into some brews. Amusingly there was the usual group of loud and boisterous frat boys chanting USA, USA at the top of their lungs and taking turns at dancing on the table. Some funny shit.







My mate and I are hoping to make it to either Sixpoint or KELSO but as most of these places tend to only open doors on a Saturday it can make it difficult trying to get to them all. I will report back none the less.

Cheer
devo


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/8/09)

Haha like a pig in shit there mate... Did you try the choc stout?

Warren -


----------



## Sydneybrewer (25/8/09)

looks like a good time, will have to sweet talk the missus in to letting me and the boys go check it out in oct.


----------



## Zizzle (25/8/09)

Jeez you blokes slacked off at the Brooklyn Brewery. People kept leaving and giving us their remaining tokens last time I was out there. Don't remember much after that.

You should have caught up with Ross, Pocket Beers and me. We sampled something like 72 different beers in the 36 hours they were in NYC. :beerbang: 

They will be back on Sunday if you are still around. I have a few more bars to show them yet.


----------



## devo (26/8/09)

We weren't so lucky as to be having free tokens thrown our way but I'd hate to think of the consequences if they had. I was still a tad green the next day. :icon_vomit:

I should be still in town on Sunday so fer sure.

BTW zizzle have you taken the lads to the whole foods market on the lower east side. The beer selection is vast and staggering to say they least, unlike anything I've ever come across. Plus the offer a growler service.


----------



## Zizzle (26/8/09)

It's funny you should mention that. We were on our way to Whole Foods and got side tracked by some bars, and well didn't make it home until 4am.

Make sure you make it over to:

http://www.bierkraft.com/
and
http://www.beertable.com/

And have you made it to the Ginger Man yet? Blind Tiger?


----------



## devo (26/8/09)

One thing is clear NY has an excellent number and great diversity on offer for the beer drinker. I've just sat down after a hot day out exploring my arse off to a chilled bottle of Famille Rue "The Bruery" Saison De Lente from Orange County CA which I picked up from wholefoods. 

......Magnificent drop. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Sydneybrewer (26/8/09)

also some link to some brewpubs i visited 

House of Brews

Astoria Beer Garden

and if your homesick i found this little place

The Australian NYC

the owner is a top bloke originally from manly, we spoke footy and beer for a good couple hours last time i was there, they also show all of our sports games live, like nrl, union, afl, cricket etc.


----------



## devo (26/8/09)

Sydneybrewer said:


> also some link to some brewpubs i visited
> 
> House of Brews
> 
> ...



The Astoria is excellent, i spent a whole arvo drinking at that place.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (26/8/09)

yes looking forward to going back in october.. have a day with the boys for my bucks, going to a mets game then finishing up at the astoria beer garden.


----------



## devo (27/8/09)

This is just a pic of one section of beer on offer at the whole foods markets on the lower east side of NY.










devo out B)


----------



## therook (27/8/09)

devo said:


> This is just a pic of one section of beer on offer at the whole foods markets on the lower east side of NY.
> 
> View attachment 30133
> 
> ...




All i'm going to say is " Fcuk u"

Rook


----------



## Quintrex (27/8/09)

I have to say I echo your sentiments Rook 

Very Jealous.



enjoy you lucky bastard.

Devo BTW what was the hop flavour like in the Torpedo? that uses the new Citra hops right?

Quintrex


----------



## devo (27/8/09)

Quintrex said:


> I have to say I echo your sentiments Rook
> 
> Very Jealous.
> 
> ...



Cheers rook...my problem is that even though there is a great selection to choose from, where do you begin??? It takes me back to being a kid watching willy wonka and the chocolate factory.

Quintrex.....I'd have to say that the seppos ain't shy when it comes to throwing obscene amounts of hops at a brew but I'd have to admit some relief to sitting down to a nice clean euro inspired beer.

.....most bars here that ain't even remotely beer motivated have 5 taps on the go that are at least different or interesting....it's an eye opener to say the least.

devo


----------



## Katherine (27/8/09)

urquel on tap....

Central park... im so envious right now!


----------



## clarkey7 (27/8/09)

Zizzle said:


> You should have caught up with Ross, Pocket Beers and me. We sampled something like 72 different beers in the 36 hours they were in NYC. :beerbang:
> 
> They will be back on Sunday if you are still around. I have a few more bars to show them yet.


Hey Zizzle.

We have kept up our beer drinking pace and kept minimising the hours of sleep required to function. Last count was 1.5 hrs sleep before brewday.

Even though we have been brewing for 4 days straight here....we're still ahead of our 1 beer / hours in US tally.

Getting your drinkin' sox out for our return...we're seasoned now.

PB :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (27/8/09)

Pocket Beers said:


> Hey Zizzle.
> 
> We have kept up our beer drinking pace and kept minimising the hours of sleep required to function. Last count was 1.5 hrs sleep before brewday.
> 
> ...



Seasoned? more like pickled  . Keep up the good work lads, I probably would have fallen in a mash tun by now.


----------



## devo (28/8/09)

I was checking out the wall street, financial district today and popped into one of the heartland pubs for a couple of cold ones. I had a pint of Empire premium lager which is based on a czech lager that was OK but nothing special. Second brew was the multiple "award winning" Oatmeal stout which I actually didn't think much and quite couldn't put my finger on a particularly annoying sickly sweet flavour that was dominating the beer and consequently spoiling the drinking experience....First thing that came to mind was lactose but not in a good way.


----------



## Zizzle (28/8/09)

Yeah the heartland "brewpubs" are not much chop... I think they outsource all their beers to the megabreweries now, but the Union Square one still has lots of shiny gear in it - all for show. Did you see anyone get the 3 litre beer glass that you can get there?


----------



## Zizzle (28/8/09)

Pocket Beers said:


> We have kept up our beer drinking pace and kept minimising the hours of sleep required to function. Last count was 1.5 hrs sleep before brewday.
> Even though we have been brewing for 4 days straight here....we're still ahead of our 1 beer / hours in US tally.
> Getting your drinkin' sox out for our return...we're seasoned now.



You blokes are just scary. But I'm sure I'd proud of the Aussie reputation you must be building up there (being generous and calling Ross an Aussie   )

Actually, we should get Devo as well next week and team Australia can assault some yankee bars. We've still got some big beers in my fridge still too.

Did you end up getting a SIM card yet?


----------



## Ross (28/8/09)

No sim card yet - not had any time away from the beer yet.

Today was f.....g awesome, we found a bar with 20+ beers on tap & it's all FREE...just help yourself.
will update our travel log shortly.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Snow (28/8/09)

Ross said:


> No sim card yet - not had any time away from the beer yet.
> 
> Today was f.....g awesome, we found a bar with 20+ beers on tap & it's all FREE...just help yourself.
> will update our travel log shortly.
> ...



WTF??!!  

Why am I not living there?


----------



## T.D. (28/8/09)

What's the catch? We all know there is _always_ a catch...


----------



## ant (29/8/09)

devo said:


> This is just a pic of one section of beer on offer at the whole foods markets on the lower east side of NY.
> 
> View attachment 30133
> 
> ...


Kid you not devo... it's worth picking up a nice 100L esky for SFA, a roll of bubble wrap and spending half an hour filling out a spreadsheet that keeps customs happy. Prob cost you the excess baggage on way home (unless work is paying?), but you will get an esky full of beers that will give you fond memories for some months. Or at least one good session. IF you want it, I'll email you the spreadsheet I set up to track the customs duty based on their standards.




Quintrex said:


> I have to say I echo your sentiments Rook
> 
> Very Jealous.
> 
> ...


Certainly a nice change from the massive Cascade hit SN normally chuck in. I gave 3 a quiet nudge this afternoon/early evening, but at 7.2%, they let you know they're there. Well balanced beer by SN, same body as a Pliny or Dorado IMO. Not quite the balance, but still well disguised for the ABV.


----------



## devo (1/9/09)

My mate and splendid host organised a hire car so we could take a day trip just north out of NY to a place called Peekskill that has a small dinky little brewpub hosting about 10 taps featuring the usual regional brews as well as 2 house brews.








I'd have to say I really enjoyed the in-house Hop common and put down a couple quite easily as well as the peach ale that was brewed with a belgian yeast but rather than being a strong ale was quite the opposite at 3.5%. Looked and tasted like a weisse beer but without the tartness. The Hop common really got better with each mouthful and had a wonderful herbal hop flavour that lingered nicely and differed from usual yank hop driven beers. The Brewery itself is a small 300 to 400lt DME rig that is squeezed into what is an extremely tiny brew space that pumps out about 8 to 10 kegs per batch.






Devo out B)


----------



## devo (10/9/09)

Finally landed back home early this morning after a looong hell flight of bad food, no sleep and screaming kids/infants. God I wish they would let them play out side during the flight!
The up side is that I was at least able to squeeze a six pack of these buggers into my bags.




If I recall a 12 pack at the local super market set me back about $12US.


----------



## reVoxAHB (10/9/09)

Welcome home, devo. 

I've sure enjoyed your thread  .

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/9/09)

Yep welcome home Mr D... From the big apple to the little burger haha. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G (10/9/09)

Congratulations, you arrived home just in time to sample the new Coopers 62 Pilsener  

Definitely not a hop driven Yank. Not driven by anything actually <_<


----------



## devo (10/9/09)

Cheers fellas. I also just managed to drop off my ANAWB entries before the interstate deadline.


----------



## Katherine (10/9/09)

did you have a pastrami and rye sandwich Devo?


----------



## devo (10/9/09)

Katie said:


> did you have a pastrami and rye sandwich Devo?



No I didn't get around to having one of those because I was busy eating mexican food most of the time. I did have a a late night attempt at eating a rubens after a big night on the sauce.


----------



## Katherine (10/9/09)

devo said:


> No I didn't get around to having one of those because I was busy eating mexican food most of the time. I did have a a late night attempt at eating a rubens after a big night on the sauce.




corned beef and saurkeraut!

mustard or thousand island.... ?

You cant get good mexican over here! :angry:


----------



## Sydneybrewer (5/10/09)

just got home from the Astoria beer garden in Queens NYC and sampled many beers the two standouts were Hennepin farmhouse saison and the ever reliable Hoergarden which i have only had in bottle before but let me tell you it is something else on tap, anyone going to new York i sugest you stop in here, especially good after a mets win


----------



## devo (5/10/09)

Sydneybrewer said:


> just got home from the Astoria beer garden in Queens NYC and sampled many beers the two standouts were Hennepin farmhouse saison and the ever reliable Hoergarden which i have only had in bottle before but let me tell you it is something else on tap, anyone going to new York i sugest you stop in here, especially good after a mets win



I hear ya syd...I wish I was back over there again. :super:


----------



## pbrosnan (5/10/09)

Just got back from NYC. Managed to get to the Blind Tiger Alehouse, Hop Devil Grill and Mugs Alehouse. All great venues. Mugs and Blind Tiger in particular had 15+ beers on tap plus vast numbers of bottles. The supermarkets are the thing though. I found one that sold singles and has taking home 6 packs of some of the best US beers, SN, Fat Tire, Stone, Green Flash, Smutty Nose etc. Interestingly most places have a good range of the best known Belgians as well. Oh and as reported for any of the above it's about the same price as we pay for VB. The US has a lot of problems but they thrash us soundly on the beer front.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (8/10/09)

Was at the house of brews on 51st manhattan and was amazed at the beer selection the most notable though were the dogfishead 120min IPA 18.5% Sam Adams imperial white 11% and Arrogant bastard ale 10% needless to say I stumbled out of there after only a handfull of beers, from what iremember the food was good too +++1 highly recomend also the view from the top of the empire state building is a lot more profound when half cut


----------

